# Important!



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, I'm assuming that because this is a pet forum that everyone here is an animal lover, right? If so then I need your help.
There's a small pet shop in Wolverhampton called 'The Pet Shop', I've been in a few times, just to look around and see what animals they have, and I feel that the conditions that they are keeping them in are terrible. They have small tanks about the size of shoe boxes with 2 or more Syrian Hamsters in, Gerbils that look as if they're on the verge of death, Rabbits in small cages with no bedding, barely and shavings, nothing to chew in the cages (the hamsters and gerbils also have nothing to chew) no where to sleep etc. Guinea pigs kept with 2 or more rabbits that are at least twice their size, they look petrified of them, and an African Grey Parrot who has no toys, has been plucking his feathers out and barely makes any noise.
Now, I know I could go in and simply buy some of the animals, unfortunately I don't have the space and it would just mean that the owners of the shop would be able to buy multiple animals with the money.
I'm going to try and get some photo's of the conditions they are kept in next time I go in and I'm sure you'll all agree that it's completely unacceptable.
If anyone lives in the Wolverhampton area go in and look for yourself (it's near the bus station)
I'm going to get in contact with the RSPCA and I would be incredibly grateful if a few more people would as well, that way they are much more likely to do something about the problem.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw I wish I could help but cant


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

our local pet shop owner was telling me she has an annual inspection form the council, i think enviromental health or someone. She has to meet certain standards for having live animals on the premises (kittens and rabbits). She said they are very strict. is it worth ringing the council and asking to speak to the inspector??

good luck


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Theres so many shops like this one  Id say first port of call is the RSPCA may help if you post on Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin too theres loads of rescues there that are very good at writing letters and should offer some support.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Good for you !!! I live too far away to visit sorry  Good luck and keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Local councils licence their pet shops which sell livestock. They have to meet certain standards. Contact them and report what you feel is unacceptable. They are obliged to carry out a visit and inspect your concerns. 

From what you've said it doesn't sound great. Maybe they will be able to improve things there.

Unfortunately, expectations are not consistent between councils although it ought to be. All pet shop licences run from Jan 1st - Dec 31s so inspection is usually round about now although sometimes not until after xmas when the licence has technically expired.

It takes a bad situation for a licence to be revoked once issued and can only be done so by a court which means there must be some sort of charge applied to the licence holder in relation to welfare. A council can refuse to re-issue a licence with a good reason or can re-issue with certain conditons which need to be satisfied.

The RSPCA will be interested but will only be able to act if there really is a proven issue of welfare concern.

I have been involved in such a case where i purchased 3 gerbils, two with broken tails and exposed bones. The outcome? An RSPCA caution and a new licence issued!!!! It's not easy to stop someone trading in livestock. It easier ti improve things a little but don't expect miracles 

It's not a great system but hopefully will improve in the near future with new codes of practice being devised and implemented.


----------

